# Rosewood Wanted



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Can someone tell me where I can buy rosewood lumber? Looking for 8" wide x 4' long and 4/4" thick or so.
I need a good quality deep red quarter sawn lumber.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Try http://www.thewoodyard.com. Just south of Altanta Ga. Great people to deal with


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.walllumber.com/about.asp

I picked some up from here a couple of weeks ago and it is beautiful. I believe they ship also. There must be a place closer to you, it's just a matter of finding it. Good luck


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look on ebay too. People sell all kinds of exotics and rosewood
is used in instrument making too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

check this

http://www.cookwoods.com/LumberPageMain.htm

and PM bibb

http://lumberjocks.com/bibb

he was selling 
may still have some left

good luck


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/mat/2444998338.html

Not sure if you found any yet, may be woth a try.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I am in New Orleans. Not sure where you are, but there are plenty of lumber yards in the area one of which can probably get you rosewood, if they don't have it in stock.

Liberty Lumber, Riverside Fine Lumbers, Carruth Bros. Lumber, Wilson Bourg Lumbers, Gueydan Lumber

There are probably others, but those are the ones I have worked with. Riverside would be your best bet probably, but its way out in NO East.


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

BentheViking,
I am in Denham Springs and will give these lumber yards a call, it has been hard to find. Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Barry, We sell Rosewood, but 8" widths are rare as rare can be. I have seen probably three boards that wide in the past few years. Most is typically 3"-6" in width with an occasional 7" board here and there. Lengths are good to 5' usually, but 8" wide boards are generally snapped up for musical instrument stock well before it gets out of the distributors yards, if it is any good at all. Best of luck with your search!


----------

